# eyes of the rocks



## HappySnag

last night got 3 eyes lost one, HJ#14,helsinki,clown.

i was casting 250',3 trolers cut me of troling 100' from rocks.
trolers should stay 100 yards of the rocks,not to cut shore fisherman of.
trolers if you like to fish close to the rocks you heve 50 miles shore from rocky rivet to mentor what is not acesible to shore fisherman.
trolers if you like to fish close rocks,you can stand next to me,NOT to cut shore fisherman of.

Fall Brawl should have roole,if troler cut shore fisherman of he should be disqulify from Fall Brawl

it is not abouth the fish,it is abouth what is right and what is wrong.

if you trol close the rocks and bring kids i will give you my blesing,in my blesing is lot of bep,bep,bep,the kid will now you are goof boal.

thanks snag


----------



## NWAngler

A lot to digest here...


----------



## johnboy111711

Just for information and clarity for both trollers and shore fishermen, here is a quick list of things to remember...
1. just because you are fishing from rocks does not mean you are visible.
2. Just because you are fishing from rocks does not make you legally fishing. for example, the large rocks on the **** from 72 are not legally fished. Because of this, I look for boats trolling, not fishermen. stay safe and legal, don't fish in areas you are not allowed to fish.
3. port to port when passing when possible
4.If you are coming out of the 72nd ramp and someone is trolling towards you, that is not a great place to set rods. the person who is established trolling now has zero places to turn. The guy who decides to stop and set lines her are THEE BIGGEST A HOLES in cleveland.
5, The above rules apply to all other ports. Don't be that guy who has to go against the grain to be different or difficult. 
6. give the people on the walls space. Gordon park, 55th, huron, ect are legal places for shore fishermen. There are plenty of fish in the area, you do not need to "bump the wall"
7. There is noting worse than tailpiping someone. Don't be that idiot
8.Get better lights. If in doubt, up grade them. Then up grade them again.
9. If you are on shore, because of background lighting, you are pretty much invisible. turn on a light and let people know you are there.
10. If you need to move. Don't forget you have an idle on your boat. You DO NOT need to blow by someone, at night, 50 yards from their boat. 
Seriously, I know common sense is lacking, and everyone feels like they own the water, but show a touch of courtesy...


----------



## bustedrod

worms opened lol cant we all play nice ?


----------



## AFadenholz

I’ve ran into the same thing out on the lake man, some people have no respect. I can’t tell you how many times I’ve been pushed off a line. Most of the time I just pack it in and move out of the pack and find my own active fish. 

Remember, fishing is supposed to be relaxing and fun. Treat others like you would want to be treated. Plenty of room on the water for everyone!


----------



## HappySnag

bustedrod said:


> worms opened lol cant we all play nice ?


i need one explanation.
when you fish on publick place with bober 100' out and not bloking the water way,is it ok when troler run over the bober, NO never,that is shore fisherman haresment,if the bober is light or not,if you stay 100 yards of shore,that is 300' you will not create the problem.
i come to fish for fun,not to babysit trolers.
if you have 2 boats troling same direction,the one boat is 100 yards in front of you and he turn tords you and cut you of you have to stop troling,you will jump to the moon what he is doing how he cut you of.
Trolers are doing this to shore fisherman all time,cuting them of from there casting,they do that E.55,E 72,Edgewater,i call this trolers beep,beep,beep.


----------



## CarolinaKid

Get 'em, Happy! 

Nice job on the walleye.


----------



## PJF

I'd just reel in by bobber....sorry but I thought that was funny


----------



## berkshirepresident

On a totally different note, when Happy Snag says he was casting 250 feet, does that he mean he cast his crank bait out as far as he could and then let it drift for 250 feet before reeling it in?
Or, does everyone cast farther than me?


----------



## HappySnag

berkshirepresident said:


> On a totally different note, when Happy Snag says he was casting 250 feet, does that he mean he cast his crank bait out as far as he could and then let it drift for 250 feet before reeling it in?
> Or, does everyone cast farther than me?


yes i cast 250' yesturday with the wind,very easy,this is lure 1 7/8 oz
i was casting HJ#14 with 6'6" rod and wind help 180' way pas the trolers.


----------



## parmachris

The Brawl has become too big in my opinion. Too cut throat.


----------



## berkshirepresident

parmachris said:


> The Brawl has become too big in my opinion. Too cut throat.


Participants need to realize that it's just for fun and mostly luck.
If there are 8K participants on the nose, essentially 7,955 will not place.
First and second place will either sell the boat they won or take a loan out to pay the taxes on their winnings. 
Third through fifth place are very nice cash prizes this year...but tax will have to be paid on that as well.
I think the Brawl is a blast...but it shouldn't change how you fish, how you treat fellow anglers, or eliminate our sharing of information with each other....that seems to have almost stopped on 10/18 this year.


----------



## Redheads

#11 Be aware of duck hunters, their decoys and any steel shot being deployed


----------



## johnboy111711

Redheads said:


> #11 Be aware of duck hunters, their decoys and any steel shot being deployed


c'mon, you guys don't actually shoot at fishermen, do you? if the decoys look real, why would anyone assume any different. maybe spray paint a few ducks hunter orange or chartruese so we can see you better!


----------



## HappySnag

i fish 40 years,casting,troling from Detroit to Bufalo,
i never had to run of shore fisherman or drag decoys.
i may not know how to spell and write but i know what is write and what is wrong.


----------



## Redheads

johnboy111711 said:


> c'mon, you guys don't actually shoot at fishermen, do you? if the decoys look real, why would anyone assume any different. maybe spray paint a few ducks hunter orange or chartruese so we can see you better!


Nope....we respect others.

Painting decoys that color really wouldn't help us out as you know.....I'v heard some guys just run the shallows hard and often and scatter the fish from around their spreads...Ill never resort to that but hear it works


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

.my 2...cents.

...I'm in the brawl this year and fishing from shore. I have not committed to casting from any rocks or piers...etc yet. Due to weather/wind/waves/time. When I do commit it will be at sunset into dark...I don't plan on any lighting to aid me for fishing or for boats passing by...I just go with it.

...with it ... I mean by past experience and my BIG mouth lol. Most are good with boats/trolling close to shore but have had encounters like Happy...I don't hesitate to shout out if situation seems to be unfolding into something that people on boat don't realize. 

...in the end ... even with 4 lb test line an like said husky jerk...I couldn't cast a 100 feet...with wind...just saying but do understand. 

Brawl on!

Don.


----------



## HappySnag

berkshirepresident said:


> On a totally different note, when Happy Snag says he was casting 250 feet, does that he mean he cast his crank bait out as far as he could and then let it drift for 250 feet before reeling it in?
> Or, does everyone cast farther than me?


you may quastion how i mesure my cast,everybody would think that is my ges,
No it is perfect mesurement,when i turn crank on my reel one time that is 24"=2'
90 turns =180',125 turns= 250',
this way i look at navionic map and look up stracture and i know how many yards i have to cast to look for fish,
if you have structure 100 yards from end wal and 80' in lake,i step 100 steps from end wall that is 100 yards and now i have to cast longest cast everytime the longest cast is defrent from defrent wind,when i reel in 50 cranks now i know when i cast and crank 10 times i am coming on that stracture 80' out.


----------



## lgmthbs

HappySnag said:


> last night got 3 eyes lost one, HJ#14,helsinki,clown.
> 
> i was casting 250',3 trolers cut me of troling 100' from rocks.
> trolers should stay 100 yards of the rocks,not to cut shore fisherman of.
> trolers if you like to fish close to the rocks you heve 50 miles shore from rocky rivet to mentor what is not acesible to shore fisherman.
> trolers if you like to fish close rocks,you can stand next to me,NOT to cut shore fisherman of.
> 
> Fall Brawl should have roole,if troler cut shore fisherman of he should be disqulify from Fall Brawl
> 
> it is not abouth the fish,it is abouth what is right and what is wrong.
> 
> if you trol close the rocks and bring kids i will give you my blesing,in my blesing is lot of bep,bep,bep,the kid will now you are goof boal.
> 
> thanks snag


?


----------



## Camo tow

How big is your reel handle.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Gigantic!


----------



## CoonDawg92

7.6” diameter spool.


----------



## DHower08

English please. And where do I sign up to learn to cast 250 feet


----------



## tnt1958

Need a SURF rod and reel !!!
Minimum 12' rod .........


----------



## DHower08

tnt1958 said:


> Need a SURF rod and reel !!!
> Minimum 12' rod .........


Count me out then


----------



## KPI

Happy catches fish if you are just getting on the site you should listen to him he knows how to fish off the walls !!!I just love all you haters out there guy posts about all the overnight fisherman prodigy and how they don’t care about anyone else but there own well being !!!!typical people jumping on people guy was just trying to voice his opinion either you agree or you don’t but you don’t have to judge the guy I agree with you happy the brawl has ruined night fishing just my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KPI

watch this they are casting 100 yards at a football field so for everyone that does not know there is 3 feet in a yard so the simple math here is 3x100=300 feet just saying 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dgfidler

I recently went to a football field to see how far I could cast a 1 7/8 oz Rapala xrap. I got 40-45 yards in the four or five casts I tried. I was just making sure I could cast it at least 100 ft so I didn’t try harder. It’s believable to me that someone who knows what they’re doing with the wind at their back could cast 115 feet further than me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FearGod

At least you guys made me laugh if nothing else


----------



## CoonDawg92

Not hatin’. Respect for Haps fishing skills and standing up for shore fishermen. 

Yes, I was being funny about pulling in 2’ of line every turn, which I am still struggling to wrap my head around.


----------



## nightranger

who own,s this lake?as I see it,we are all visitors and all need to share.if your shore fishing in the dark,who in god,s green earth is going to know your there.there are enough things to pay attention to in complete darkness that you are simply demanding too much courtesy if you are not clearly lit up.all fish are fair game and no one is entitled to "own" a space or demand others fish around them. I personally think that trollers fishing right off the huron pier or river are poor fisherman at best,but have had several times where the bite west of the river has put me just off the rocks in order to catch or land a fish.to expect boat fisherman to avoid any area near shore is simply wishful thinking.we all are entitled to fish wherever it is legal.i try to respect shore caster,s but can remember vividly about 2-3 years back where EVERY fish caught at night by my boat was caught within a 1/4 mile of the west dide of the huron pier.i would be battling a fish and trying to turn to prevent hitting the wall,only to have someone on the rocks light up and start c using me out for fishing too close.you have to be half mountain goat to even get to these spots and I applaud the people fishing there for their determination,but this is public property so please, keep your bitching to yourself.i,ve shore fished and boat fished this area and respect the shore fisherman for their determination and commitment to the sport,but after towing my boat more than 100 miles ,paying all the turnpike fee,s and ramp fee,s I personally have to tell anyone complaining to grow up and deal with it.life isn,t fair or equal and neither is fishing


----------



## Saugeyefisher

I get a good kick out of the guys bashing happys typing skills. 
Makes them feel better I guess. Hes not the 1st to come on here and gripe,and wont be the last. Sounds to me like a reasonable gripe. 
Theres alot of shoreline out there to fish! 
Happy keep at them! Hang some pigs man!


----------



## Brahmabull71

I met Happy a couple years ago and gave him a surf reel my buddy sold him. The spool on that thing was bigger diameter than a baseball. He has no issues casting as far as he is stating especially in wind. Trust me, you NEW guys have NO idea what kind of fisherman he is! The man knows his stuff and is not some typical ‘shore guy’ (no disrespect to anyone) that haphazardly catch 3 fish a year. He has perfected his craft and it would do many of you good not to judge his broken English and listen to his wisdom and knowledge. Happy and I talk a few times a year and he ALWAYS teaches me something. Humble yourselves gentlemen!

Hats off and MUCH respect to Happy and other diehard shore guys! Boat guys give a little respect as we have more opportunities to fish inaccessible areas then they.

I’ve been night fishing Erie (from a boat) long before the Brawl ruined it. It’s not the same now with guys / attitudes of inexperienced fisherman that do not have any clue what they are doing. I support the Brawl, but the fishing was better when it was just a few of us out there doing it for the love of the game.


----------



## HappySnag

last night fishing of the rocks was tuff
i got 6 eyes in one hour all on HJ#14 clown

nightranger
if i cast bober 100' on publik place and not blocking the water way you have no right to run the bober over,if you do that is harasmen not sport fishing,
if you are sport fisherman you stay 100 yards thet is 300' off the rocks and you do not have to vorie abouth any light.
if i run your bords over while you are troling you will jump up to moon,
but is ok to cut thrue shore fisherman lines.
you are just above all standards.
if you wonet to fish this specific rock you can stand on rocks next to me.
you prefer to cut 50 shore fisherman and they have to weight till you pass.

i do not care if you spend milion on fishing.
Do what is right not what is wrong


----------



## Ranger6

I was going to avoid posting on this one but I need to put my $.02 in. I like to think I give respect to everyone on the water and fishing from shore. It is easy for me to adjust course with the boats that are working in the area because I can see them. They have lights on the boat and boards, most of the time but that's another story. If you are fishing from shore and do not have any lights at all, I don't know you are there. Give me an opportunity to be respectful and avoid you and I will. Yelling at me is waste of effort. If the conditions allow, I will just be running my electric motor and I will hear you but I still have no idea where you are and I'm probably already to close to you. If it's windy and I'm running the kicker I might not hear you at all. If I do, I'm still not going to know where you're at. Turning on a flashlight or headlamp when I am close to you does not give me enough time to be respectful of the space you are fishing. Normally the area I fish does not have any shore fishermen because it is all private but last year I had a guy scare the hell out of me that was standing on rock fishing. I was running the shore in close and he said, doing any good? Said I was sorry, I didn't see you. He was nice about it but I stayed out of his area once I knew he was there. Still live in my fantasy world that most people are good, just give them an opportunity to be good.


----------



## berkshirepresident

Happy Snag: regardless of all else that has been written, a sincere thank you for sharing your fishing reports that past two days.
Much appreciated!


----------



## HappySnag

Ranger6 said:


> I was going to avoid posting on this one but I need to put my $.02 in. I like to think I give respect to everyone on the water and fishing from shore. It is easy for me to adjust course with the boats that are working in the area because I can see them. They have lights on the boat and boards, most of the time but that's another story. If you are fishing from shore and do not have any lights at all, I don't know you are there. Give me an opportunity to be respectful and avoid you and I will. Yelling at me is waste of effort. If the conditions allow, I will just be running my electric motor and I will hear you but I still have no idea where you are and I'm probably already to close to you. If it's windy and I'm running the kicker I might not hear you at all. If I do, I'm still not going to know where you're at. Turning on a flashlight or headlamp when I am close to you does not give me enough time to be respectful of the space you are fishing. Normally the area I fish does not have any shore fishermen because it is all private but last year I had a guy scare the hell out of me that was standing on rock fishing. I was running the shore in close and he said, doing any good? Said I was sorry, I didn't see you. He was nice about it but I stayed out of his area once I knew he was there. Still live in my fantasy world that most people are good, just give them an opportunity to be good.


i am tolking 50 fisherman on shore every second guy has lights on and 10 to 20 boats grined the rocks,closest bord to rocks 10',50 people waiting to cast,i came fishing not waiting,i never restricted anybody,i only help people.
i am going fishing on the rocks all stuf on my sholders and i walk by black guy and he had fish on,he say can you net my fish i do not have my net,i drop everything down take my net and net his fish.i do not net my fish i flip up to 8# fish on the rock 10' high.the guy was using my net all night,i do not know who is the guy,it is fine with me.


----------



## Ranger6

I would not even attempt to troll a shoreline that had that many people on it, but it sounds like a lot of boaters are. If there are people fishing it, with visible lights, I would think boats would respect that area.


----------



## HappySnag

DHower08 said:


> English please. And where do I sign up to learn to cast 250 feet


last 10 years i had few casts with 6'6" rod shimano,medium,medium and HJ#14,200' with hevy wind,reel abu garcia 104,
it depend on wind usual cast 100' to 160'
when i use 1 7/8 oz lure same rod and reel 150' to 250'


----------



## HappySnag

Ranger6 said:


> I would not even attempt to troll a shoreline that had that many people on it, but it sounds like a lot of boaters are. If there are people fishing it, with visible lights, I would think boats would respect that area.


i can feel from your writing you are sportsmen respectfull guy,if you can do that then everybody can do that.
thanks you for being good sportsmen


----------



## HappySnag

berkshirepresident said:


> Happy Snag: regardless of all else that has been written, a sincere thank you for sharing your fishing reports that past two days.
> Much appreciated!


we had west wind but the tide was coming from north that cose the good shore bite.


----------



## Brahmabull71

HappySnag said:


> we had west wind but the tide was coming from north that cose the good shore bite.


Happy, 

Is a north wind what you want to push bait inside?


----------



## berkshirepresident

Brahmabull71 said:


> Happy,
> 
> Is a north wind what you want to push bait inside?


I've wondered the same thing. 
A south wind will take your lure out farther. 
But, will a South Wind keep the bait from stacking up on our Ohio Shoreline....b/c the bait fish have been pushed North?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

One place I fish alot is the litehouse out at fairport harbor. Overtime I have noticed when there is a northeast/East wind ... sometimes north. Baitfish and fishing can be amazing. With these winds the wind is blowing over deep side of harbor and pushing bait on slope...this not a ganureteed method as I have been skunked but have slammed walleye and other fish during these conditions. West of harbor would be calm for most part.

In the end ... wind in your face when fishing from shore generally is best fishing...just got to man up sometimes during colder/rainy times.

Don.
...I should add that casting will be difficult into wind...but when you think about it...most of your fish are only feet from shore...I like to use homemade harnesses with 2 oz weights and this very easily cuts through the wind.


----------



## moondog5814

I met Happy Snag a long time ago down at Edgewater. He was with Bobinstow and they were very helpful when I first started trolling on Erie. That guy has fished more than most of us, so I believe what he says. His typing skills might not be up to some people's par, but it doesn't matter where you are from, as long as you treat people with respect. I refuse to get in the brawl because of bull crap like this.


----------



## bajuski

CoonDawg92 said:


> Not hatin’. Respect for Haps fishing skills and standing up for shore fishermen.
> 
> Yes, I was being funny about pulling in 2’ of line every turn, which I am still struggling to wrap my head around.



So, what is unrealistic about that? All fishing reels have gear ratios, a 6.0 to one would be six times around the spool for every revolution of the handle. That's how I replace braid on my small perch reels. I only need about 100 feet of line so I count the handle revolutions, I get 18 inches per handle crank.


----------



## johnboy111711

The line pick up amount per revolution of the reel varies based on the amount of line out, line diameter, and spool size. The more line that is cast out, the slower the line pick up would be as you reel. As the line on the spool increases, so does the amount of line that is taken up. It is not a static number. The gear ratio for each reel is solely based on how many times the reel revolves per 1 complete turn of the handle. If you would want to know exact casting distances or how much line is on the spool, you would need to make a cast or pre-measure a set amount of line, count how many full reel revolutions you make as you reel set amount in, and then divide the amount of line by the revolutions of the reel. Once you have this average number, you should be able to semi accurately (remember, this is a sliding scale) measure how much line is cast out by counting the revolutions as you reel back and and multiplying by the number you had found above. 

Simple solution? measure out 50 ft sections and mark them with black sharpie so you can get a quicker estimate on casting distance.

For those of you who lack distance, here are a few quick tips!
https://www.wired2fish.com/how-to-bass-fish/8-factors-that-affect-casting-distance/


----------



## HappySnag

Brahmabull71 said:


> Happy,
> 
> Is a north wind what you want to push bait inside?


monday was strong south wind,i am not sure if the wind created the south tide or it was lake erie tide,many time i notice hevy west wind create curent east,but tuesday hevy west wind and curent was going south,the lure was pushed south it worked perfect,where you cast you hook fish.
i put report out,tuesday was sholder to sholder on the rocks,250 fish come out.
i went wednesday sholder to sholder at 8 pm only 5 fisherman left on rocks,only one eye come out,south wind curent east.i got 0 eyes.

i am not in casting competition you have to be there on an inch.
my casting is used for stracture fishing,my count is 10' of it do not change my purpose.
i cast many time in field and i step the cast out it is very close what i use that for.


----------



## johnboy111711

Happy snag, sounds like you have it down and have dont the proper research to catch those eyes! keep up the good work and research! I enjoy the post


----------



## Treble

I usually wing it and wait for the splash, then I reel it back in hopefully with fish on the other end...………

Sayin'


----------



## madm0j0

While it seems that this thread has taken a more positive vibe (which is a good thing), I do want to acknowledge what HappySnag was originally posting about. Myself and two friends went to E.55th last night to do some shore fishing and everything was cool up until some A$$-HOLE decides to do laps right in front of the break wall we were fishing from. And when I say laps, I mean this guy went back and forth five or six times well within casting distance from shore. Worse than that is the guys wasn't even fishing. He truly was just disrupting the shore fishing crowd. There is truly no reason for such behavior. I only wish I had a good 3 or 4 oz. sinker available at the time and I would have donated it to the side of his fiberglass hull with all my might. 

As a boat owner myself, and someone who likes to shore fish as well, it is not hard for me to appreciate the fact that I have more opportunity, on my boat, to cover more fishing ground than any shore fisherman could on foot. And I can also fish the shore line that fishermen on foot can't. So why would I limit myself to trying to take fish away from shore anglers? As big a lake as Erie is, it kills me that some "DOTARDS" out there haven't realized this for themselves. 

But the one thing to keep in mind is that this particular idiot wasn't fishing. Could it be that they don't truly have the skill to catch any fish? So then just like a bully, they have to keep themselves busy attacking and tormenting those who cannot defend themselves?

I guarantee this guy is a whimp who doesn't have any friends or even deserves any. 

Thanks Happy for giving this topic some legs, and thanks to the fifty plus real fishermen that never got within a quarter mile of the shoreline. I am sure you guys did better than this moron I'm talking about!!!


----------



## Redheads

^^^
Certainly worthy of a call to the DNR for harassment


----------



## CoonDawg92

I stand corrected.


----------



## Lewzer

> In the end ... wind in your face when fishing from shore generally is best fishing...just got to man up sometimes during colder/rainy times.


I have a question. I never shore fished LE for the nighttime walleye bite but I've been up there a few times collecting bait and smelt fishing safely inside the breakwall out of the wind.
How do you guys stay somewhat dry and/or comfortable when there is a north wind and you're on the rocks casting? Those breaking waves and spray can come back 10-15' easily when there is a mild north wind.
Do you just use rain gear and bring an extra set of dry clothes?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...this is from fairport litehouse out at end with northeast wind. 2nd picture was flipped actually facing east. Now this was middle of summertime at time...as far as shore fishing like this now and through colder times...water proof/warm weather gear a must...I spent alot of money this time last year on HUK bibs and waders...plus just got to man up abit lol. Overtime with my notes and experience I can somewhat gauge when fishing from shore/rocks/piers...should be good as to just going out and throwing hardware and going home with nothing but probably being sick next day...

...good times to be had from them rocks.

Don.


----------



## HappySnag

Lewzer said:


> I have a question. I never shore fished LE for the nighttime walleye bite but I've been up there a few times collecting bait and smelt fishing safely inside the breakwall out of the wind.
> How do you guys stay somewhat dry and/or comfortable when there is a north wind and you're on the rocks casting? Those breaking waves and spray can come back 10-15' easily when there is a mild north wind.
> Do you just use rain gear and bring an extra set of dry clothes?


use surviver suit and mickymouse boot and carie ice cleats when is snow or ice on the rocks.
never step on wet rock with out feeling that first with your foot or you be laing in the water next to the rock.

there is one guy there with big white outbord motor who will cut you off,i yeled at him you cuting us of,he came 3 times back=goofboal


----------



## Gottagofishn

Fishing the rocks.... not for the weak of heart. Once upon a time after our 2 1/2 hour drive after work... we found a 3/4" coating of ice on all the rocks. We sorta crab crawled, slid close to the water and then chipped ice off the rocks to stand. Yeah, lots of clothes, rain gear and don't forget the ice cleats.


----------



## Ohio Snake

Even without ice, the rocks can be very slippery.
I wonder if it would be worthwhile to have a Lake Erie open seat folder set up. I've had times when I've had a last minute opening, and someone who was planning to be fishing the rocks in the same area could jump on. Since they are in the area, they wouldn't need more than a couple hours notice. Just a thought....


----------



## HappySnag

Ohio Snake said:


> Even without ice, the rocks can be very slippery.
> I wonder if it would be worthwhile to have a Lake Erie open seat folder set up. I've had times when I've had a last minute opening, and someone who was planning to be fishing the rocks in the same area could jump on. Since they are in the area, they wouldn't need more than a couple hours notice. Just a thought....


that is good idea.


----------



## CoonDawg92

Hey Happy - I want to apologize for making light of your casting distance earlier on this thread. It really is amazing, more so after I have learned some things on this thread.


----------



## HappySnag

CoonDawg92 said:


> Hey Happy - I want to apologize for making light of your casting distance earlier on this thread. It really is amazing, more so after I have learned some things on this thread.


i was one time meried i am not afraid off anythink.


----------



## joekacz

HappySnag said:


> i was one time meried i am not afraid off anythink.


I know what you're afraid of,.... your afraid she might come BACK !!! LOL LOL


----------



## EYELANDER75

Happy snag its Vince, been in Colorado for the past 16 months working but flying home from Minneapolis tonight. Me and Zdenek will probably be heading down to Jim's to bow hunt next week. Pm me your number if you want to connect. I'm going to talk to Zach too and see if he wants to start chasing some of those night eyes


----------



## HappySnag

EYELANDER75 said:


> Happy snag its Vince, been in Colorado for the past 16 months working but flying home from Minneapolis tonight. Me and Zdenek will probably be heading down to Jim's to bow hunt next week. Pm me your number if you want to connect. I'm going to talk to Zach too and see if he wants to start chasing some of those night eyes


last night 0 fish for me,only 5 eyes come out.


----------



## SteveG

CoonDawg92 said:


> Not hatin’. Respect for Haps fishing skills and standing up for shore fishermen.
> 
> Yes, I was being funny about pulling in 2’ of line every turn, which I am still struggling to wrap my head around.


It's about gear ratio. I have a reel that will crank 44 inch / handle Revolution. Yes it is a surf setup which would work fine for an almost 2 oz lure.


----------



## Eugene Burton

HappySnag said:


> i need one explanation.
> when you fish on publick place with bober 100' out and not bloking the water way,is it ok when troler run over the bober, NO never,that is shore fisherman haresment,if the bober is light or not,if you stay 100 yards of shore,that is 300' you will not create the problem.
> i come to fish for fun,not to babysit trolers.
> if you have 2 boats troling same direction,the one boat is 100 yards in front of you and he turn tords you and cut you of you have to stop troling,you will jump to the moon what he is doing how he cut you of.
> Trolers are doing this to shore fisherman all time,cuting them of from there casting,they do that E.55,E 72,Edgewater,i call this trolers beep,beep,beep.


Trolling


----------



## Eugene Burton

Eugene Burton said:


> Trolling


Public


----------



## CMGOhio

any luck off edgewater for some good eating walleyes? not looking to win the brawl, just get a bag of nice white meat for those cold winter sunday fish frys.


----------



## Betsabet

Kee


HappySnag said:


> i fish 40 years,casting,troling from Detroit to Bufalo,
> i never had to run of shore fisherman or drag decoys.
> i may not know how to spell and write but i know what is write and what is wrong.


Keep typing Snag, I been following for awhile, your doing just fine. Give them hell, and keep the info flowing. Thanks!


----------



## HappySnag

CMGOhio said:


> any luck off edgewater for some good eating walleyes? not looking to win the brawl, just get a bag of nice white meat for those cold winter sunday fish frys.


the fish come and go,bad night 5 eyes good night few limits.you have to go and cast,abouth 50 to 60 cast an hour,longer you cast beter chance you have.

here is perfect tred where you can learn lot.
https://www.ohiogamefishing.com/threads/rainy-night-bite-jerks-limit.133673/page-118


----------



## Gottagofishn

Fished from 10:30 to 12:30 last night. One 22" fish from Lakeside. I missed one and saw one other fish (17"ish). Got mine on a big suspending HJ. The other guy got his on a P-10.


----------



## HappySnag

Gottagofishn said:


> Fished from 10:30 to 12:30 last night. One 22" fish from Lakeside. I missed one and saw one other fish (17"ish). Got mine on a big suspending HJ. The other guy got his on a P-10.


i hit one off the rocks last night,but i lost her on HJ#14 silver blue chartreuse bely,
tuf condition 2' les waves and big rolers crashing the rocks,i am casting 8' on the rock from water,for one hour the water was coming on crash to the top,i turn for one second and the water is up to my knee,mickymouse boots save my ass.some of the rocks freeze from the crashed water,i had to kis one rock on the way home.
why the god made them rocks so hard?


----------



## village idiot

Thanks for the updates Happy.
Three trips for me so far and only 1 hook-up, will keep trying.
Saw just one fish landed last evening about 8pm


----------



## RStock521

Slow night last night at Edgewater casting. I caught the only fish I saw caught last night on a "Floyd" color Perfect 10. Reeling super slow. Felt a bump like maybe I bumped into a shad. Paused for 3 or 4 seconds, then started reeling slow and bam, fish on. I was there from about 7-9:30.


----------



## HappySnag

RStock521 said:


> Slow night last night at Edgewater casting. I caught the only fish I saw caught last night on a "Floyd" color Perfect 10. Reeling super slow. Felt a bump like maybe I bumped into a shad. Paused for 3 or 4 seconds, then started reeling slow and bam, fish on. I was there from about 7-9:30.


i did not have even one bump last night,i changed 20 lures,
my gess the fish are not there or they change feeding time,i had shool of minows or shad in front off me.
waves 1' less 200 boats troling from shore to 10 miles out.

even if i did not catch one eye it was good fishing,from 200 boats only one cut shorefisherman off.


----------



## RipitHard

HappySnag said:


> i did not have even one bump last night,i changed 20 lures,
> my gess the fish are not there or they change feeding time,i had shool of minows or shad in front off me.
> waves 1' less 200 boats troling from shore to 10 miles out.
> 
> even if i did not catch one eye it was good fishing,from 200 boats only one cut shorefisherman off.


Fished Edgewater last nite, Threw HJ's P10's RattleTraps...Nothing. The Seagulls were feeding heavily, 300yds, offshore. No bait or fish cruising near the shoreline.


----------



## HappySnag

RipitHard said:


> Fished Edgewater last nite, Threw HJ's P10's RattleTraps...Nothing. The Seagulls were feeding heavily, 300yds, offshore. No bait or fish cruising near the shoreline.


got 2 eyes last night,clown and silver blue chartreuse bely.tuf nigh only few fish.
waves 2' les 20 boats troling.


----------



## HappySnag

got one last night,24" on clown 80' out,
ges what,i was standing 10' above water on the rock and i flip her on the rock next to me ,with St.Croix ,7' light rod fast action .
testing the strenght did not broke,
longest cast with HJ#14=160'.


----------



## CMGOhio

wow, that's a serious cast!!!!


----------



## rnewman

That's 53yds with a fairly light crackbait.Over half a football field.Yeah,one hell of a cast!!!


----------



## swone

I have fished off the rocks several times over a decade ago and it can be amazing, but it's also physically grueling and perilous. I am fortunate enough to have a small boat and I prefer to troll the gold coast because of the varied structure and that I am not bothering anyone onshore. I am of the mindset that because I am lucky enough to have a boat that I have the entire lake to explore so I leave the rocks to the people that fish from shore. I was glad to hear so many of the things that were said here because I have often thought the same things with regards to courtesy. I also have to say that I don't remember such a hit or miss fall season. Usually, once it is "on" the fishing is pretty reliable/predictable/easy. This year has been much more challenging for me and from what I can tell a lot of other fishermen. There's a really good community of fishermen and people on this website and it's incredible how much excellent knowledge I have received from here.


----------



## HappySnag

swone said:


> I have fished off the rocks several times over a decade ago and it can be amazing, but it's also physically grueling and perilous. I am fortunate enough to have a small boat and I prefer to troll the gold coast because of the varied structure and that I am not bothering anyone onshore. I am of the mindset that because I am lucky enough to have a boat that I have the entire lake to explore so I leave the rocks to the people that fish from shore. I was glad to hear so many of the things that were said here because I have often thought the same things with regards to courtesy. I also have to say that I don't remember such a hit or miss fall season. Usually, once it is "on" the fishing is pretty reliable/predictable/easy. This year has been much more challenging for me and from what I can tell a lot of other fishermen. There's a really good community of fishermen and people on this website and it's incredible how much excellent knowledge I have received from here.


last night 0 fish
waves 2' less 2 boats troling


----------



## HappySnag

0 fish last 2 night's
waves 2' less,many boats troling.


----------



## kdn

I bet right now you might be able to cast a mile!


----------



## tnt1958

Better have a Canadian license too !!!


----------



## kdn

I got one!


----------



## allwayzfishin

I have gave up trolling when the eyes are shallow. It’s too much of a pain when fishin solo. I can anchor and pick apart a productive area casting. I learned so about my local areas by staying put and not just trolling past actively feeding fish. It’s been an amazing fall for me so far. Really wish I had entered the brawl this year. My buddy took 3rd place today. He took my technique and he caught an 11.7 last night. I caught multiple ten pounders in the past 3 days with one pole casting into 5-12ft of water. His fish was caught in 8ft. Wish I could go tonight but I’m with family till Friday night. Should be a blood bath tonight at our spot with this southwest wind. Bait will be tight to shore structures and easy pickins for shore casters.


----------



## loomis82

Casting from a boat is a blast! Out away from everyone and hammering! From Catawba to Lake Side was always kind to us. Would troll until we found them then cast away!


----------



## Brahmabull71

allwayzfishin said:


> I have gave up trolling when the eyes are shallow. It’s too much of a pain when fishin solo. I can anchor and pick apart a productive area casting. I learned so about my local areas by staying put and not just trolling past actively feeding fish. It’s been an amazing fall for me so far. Really wish I had entered the brawl this year. My buddy took 3rd place today. He took my technique and he caught an 11.7 last night. I caught multiple ten pounders in the past 3 days with one pole casting into 5-12ft of water. His fish was caught in 8ft. Wish I could go tonight but I’m with family till Friday night. Should be a blood bath tonight at our spot with this southwest wind. Bait will be tight to shore structures and easy pickins for shore casters.


How do you typically work your lures? Inland we tune suspending Swithwicks or Huskys and twitch / pause or slow roll / pause. Colder the water gets, the longer the pause. Is it similar with eyes?


----------



## allwayzfishin

Brahmabull71 said:


> How do you typically work your lures? Inland we tune suspending Swithwicks or Huskys and twitch / pause or slow roll / pause. Colder the water gets, the longer the pause. Is it similar with eyes?


Yup, same technique. But a straight retrieve has been most productive lately. This morning the fish responded well to a faster bait. The strikes were pretty violent compared to Sundays bite. Long casts are necessary to cover some water. So I throw braid and a floro leader. Just cast out and vary your retrieve until the fish tell you what they want that night. It’s like casting jerk baits for smallmouth in the lake. Just a different species. If you can visually see the bait on the surface, watch how it’s swimming around and mimic that.


----------



## FarmerChris

Does this work during daytime hours also or only night to twilight? Looks like Saturday when we come up will be heavily overcast. Wondered if casting will work.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...ok very cool response with fishing/retrieve type fishing methods...I've put some time in out at the fairport pier last few days and had some success. Crazy thing is ... seen some insane fish caught...talking like multiple 8 plus pound walleye and a gift of a 10 plus pound fish caught right next to me...

...now my guess/thinking and talking with a few guys out there...and by the way good people out there and willing to answer your questions...slowwwww retrieve with slight jerks/twitches with lure...its a pain to fish like a dead ... headless deer lol

...the method is absolutely (fish killer)

Slow and easy goes fish on the stringer for most part...I did get some with a regular summertime type cast/retrieve. Good times and tight lines OGF.

Stay twisted and pound the bird tomorrow. 

#walleye
#family
#turkey
#good times

Don.


----------



## fischer86

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...ok very cool response with fishing/retrieve type fishing methods...I've put some time in out at the fairport pier last few days and had some success. Crazy thing is ... seen some insane fish caught...talking like multiple 8 plus pound walleye and a gift of a 10 plus pound fish caught right next to me...
> 
> ...now my guess/thinking and talking with a few guys out there...and by the way good people out there and willing to answer your questions...slowwwww retrieve with slight jerks/twitches with lure...its a pain to fish like a dead ... headless deer lol
> 
> ...the method is absolutely (fish killer)
> 
> Slow and easy goes fish on the stringer for most part...I did get some with a regular summertime type cast/retrieve. Good times and tight lines OGF.
> 
> Stay twisted and pound the bird tomorrow.
> 
> #walleye
> #family
> #turkey
> #good times
> 
> Don.


----------



## fischer86

Were you fishing the river side of the pier or the harbor side.. went yesterday got 1 fish but wind picked up and we could only fish river side. Saw many fish caught just not by us


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

...Fished out on pier 3 times past 7 days all 3 into the night and caught/seen many caught. Crazy times for sure. River side was hot at times then point/harbor would blow up...fishing was good all up and down pier all week. Most entertaining thing for me was all the talk about lure color/size. Saw/caught fish with any color you could think of...saw a guy catch walleye with a lure that was over (hot) 20 years ago lol...didn't matter what you were fishing with...just as long as you fished it slowwwww. 

Don.


----------



## HappySnag

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...Fished out on pier 3 times past 7 days all 3 into the night and caught/seen many caught. Crazy times for sure. River side was hot at times then point/harbor would blow up...fishing was good all up and down pier all week. Most entertaining thing for me was all the talk about lure color/size. Saw/caught fish with any color you could think of...saw a guy catch walleye with a lure that was over (hot) 20 years ago lol...didn't matter what you were fishing with...just as long as you fished it slowwwww.
> 
> Don.


no fish of cleveland rocks,shad everywere,every cast bumping shad,
50 boats troling,one cayak,
waves 2' les


----------



## garshark

HappySnag said:


> no fish of cleveland rocks,shad everywere,every cast bumping shad,
> 50 boats troling,one cayak,
> waves 2' les


It was nice meeting you yesterday night at e55th thanks for some of the tips you shared


----------



## fischer86

How has the morning bite been right before sun up through day?


----------



## twistedcatfish1971

This morning at pier...fairport. 

North wind in my face felt nice for abit...then came to my senses lol.

Good times out there this past week. Put almost 500 miles on car with 4 trips...plus this morning with more of recon trip with weather/wind/temperature type note thing...

...tight lines OGF.

Don.


----------



## allwayzfishin

Slow night. 4 hrs casting in fairport. 3 good bites and 1 good fish landed. Fingers went numb and decided to call it a night.


----------



## HappySnag

no fish last night off the rocks.


----------

